# Season Recap



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I think Im done for the season down here in Nebraska. As most everyone has reported it is a banner year to be a snow goose hunter. We only had one slow weekend of hunting in 5 weeks where 3 of us only shot 21 birds for 2 days. Gotta love all the juvies! Here are a few hero shots.......

Good luck to everyone up north!


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice, looks like you guys did well. Hope we have success similar to yours when we take a shot at them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice pic's,,,,and some nice pile's of birds,,,,,,


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Great job, thanks for the data on birds and hunters very interesting!


----------



## silewski11 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pictures look pretty awesome, especially the neck collared blue goose! Thanks for getting me excited about the snow geese making there way north.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, nice pictures and looks like a great season.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy crap load of snows. Can I come next year? please? 8)


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good looking pics buddy - let me know when PJ comes next year as I'm coming too!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

SWEET Picts!!!! Congrats on the collar and bling :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Good looking pics buddy - let me know when PJ comes next year as I'm coming too!


White sunglasses kill geese. :beer:


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on your success! :thumb:


----------

